# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  شیمی درسنامه گاج نقره ای خوبه یا مبتکران؟

## lili96666

جفتشو دارم نمی دونم ازرو کدوم بخونم یه جاهای مبتکران خوب گفته به جاهای گاج وقتم نمی کنم جفتشو بخونم

----------


## lili96666

اعصابمو ریخته بهم وسواسی شدم دلم می خواد یه منبع بخونم ولی نمی دونم کدوم

----------


## lili96666

به نظر خودم گاج نقره خلاصه تر گفته تا مبتکران .یه جاهای یه نکته های افضآفحه تری ولی مبتکران بهتر برام جا میندازه مفهومه درست که حاشیه زیاد میره ولی مفهومی گفته

----------


## aCe

منم مبتکران دارم خیلی روونه ولی حجمش زیاده فکر کنم نمیرسم تمومش کنم برا 95  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## lili96666

گاج بگیر حامع  واسه تست خیلی کمه کافی تر تا مبتکران

----------


## saj8jad

> جفتشو دارم نمی دونم ازرو کدوم بخونم یه جاهای مبتکران خوب گفته به جاهای گاج وقتم نمی کنم جفتشو بخونم


سلام 

میتونی ترکیبی بخونی 

یعنی مثلاً مبتکران فصل 1 شیمی 2 رو خوب توضیح داده ولی گاج زیاد جالب توضیح نداده ، خب فصل 1 شیمی 2 رو از روی مبتکران بخون یا بالعکس ...

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Behnam10

*خوبی درس نامه ی گاج اینه که کل کتاب درسی رو هم پوشش میده . خط به خط کتاب درسی اما مبتکران فقط توی تست هاش به برخی از این مطالب اشاره میکنه .گاج تست های بیشتری هم نسبت به مبتکران داره .ولی خب بلاخره مبتکران مفهومی تر و ترکیبی تر و صدالبته روتین تر مطالب رو گفته . البته مبتکران توی جاده خاکی هم زده که مطابق کنکور های اخیر  میشه ازش طرح سوال کرد .*

----------


## lili96666

میگم بیا یه کاری کنیم درسنامه جفت شونو بخونیم  مثلا مبتکران یه جاهایش خویه گاج یه جاهای دیگه اش مبتکران بخونم بعد یه نگاهی به درسنامه گاج بندازم اگه چیز اضآ فه ای داشت بخونم تستم فقط گاج تستا مبتکران به درد نمی خورن دیگه من فصل 1شیمی که خیلی اسونه کله تستاشو زدم قلم 50زدم بیشتر تستاش سبکش جدید بود بع مبتکران نمی خورو

----------


## lili96666

منم همه اینو می دونم واسه این دو دلم نمی دونم کدومو بزارم کنار مثلا فصل5شیمی2گاج حفظیآش بهتر گفته ولی نامگذآری الکان ها الکین مبتکران بهتره

----------


## lili96666

دوست عزیز شما میدونید کدوم فضلآ کدوم بهتر گفته خب من نمی دونم

----------


## lili96666

باز خوبه ادم میاد اینجا می بینه همدرد داره خوبه:-d

----------


## aCe

> باز خوبه ادم میاد اینجا می بینه همدرد داره خوبه:-d


اینو خوب اومدی  :Yahoo (4): 
انشالله دستت میاد چجوری ترکیبشون کنی

----------


## lili96666

مرسی عزیزم همچنین

----------


## Behnam10

> دوست عزیز شما میدونید کدوم فضلآ کدوم بهتر گفته خب من نمی دونم


*بخش پایه مخصوصا دروس حفظی مثل همون فصل 5 شیمی 2 رو از گاج بخون . دروس مفهومی رو بهتره از مبتکران بخونی مثل 3و4 شیمی 2 . روی مسائل هم که فقط با تست باید خودت رو بالا بکشی  . من خودم استوکیومتری شیمی 3 و مسائل سرعت و تعادل رو از گاج زدم و نتیجش هم خوب بود . 
به هرحال باید ببینی خودت با کدوم راحت تری . یکی میاد مبتکران رو میخونه یکی دیگه فار و دیگری......   . درنهایت خودت و سطحت رو باید معیار قرار بدی . هیچ وقت هم از دو منبع با هم استفاده نکن . 
اگه هم دودل هستی بهتره یکی رو تموم کنی و اگر وقت اوردی بری سراغ دومی .*

----------


## lili96666

اره حق باشماس مفهومی مبتکران می خونم حفظیا گاج به جاش کتاب درسی می خونم.تستم که اره فقط گاج من کل نیم سال اول باتستا مبتکرات هدر دادم. می خوتدم بعد تستاش باکانون زمین تا اسمون فرق داشت .مرسی دوست عزیز بابت راهنمایی ایشالله موفق باشید

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> جفتشو دارم نمی دونم ازرو کدوم بخونم یه جاهای مبتکران خوب گفته به جاهای گاج وقتم نمی کنم جفتشو بخونم


گاجو بخون.بهتره و زیاده گویی هم نکرد.راه حلاشم در بیشتر مواقع از مبتکران بهتره

----------


## Pourya.sh

از یه کتاب استفاده کن که ضرر میکنی
فکر تموم کردن نباش فکر بلد شدن باش

----------


## BacheMosbat

خوبه شما نمیدونید از رو چی بخونید!! من که هنوز پایه چیزی نخوندم که وضعم داغون تره
عجب دغدغه هایی دارید
خب مبتکران بهتره

----------


## m.jafari1990

من پارسال فقط از مبتکران استفاده کردم برای دوم . سوم و پیش هم خیلی سبز
درصد شیمی من شد 65 که از شهریور با گاج خوندم شیمی 2 رو برام جاهایی که سوال مونده بود رو پر کرد هر دوش خوبه باهم

----------


## lili96666

اره امرور جفتشو باهم خوندم خیلی خوب بود مبتکران مفهوم می رسونه گاجم جرییاتو

----------


## lili96666

شروع کنید خب

----------

